# Barney's Farm LSD



## Exarmy (Jan 27, 2009)

anyone know if there claims are true with this one. Im looking for a super trippy, crazy head high. Or if you have any suggestions.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 29, 2009)

I think I  remember reading that they have won a few Cannabis Cup awards with their strains.  But they are kinda expensive.


----------



## umbra (Jan 29, 2009)

For the super trippy head high....2 strains come my mind. Cindy99 and pursang ( especially the mind control)


----------



## Rockster (Jan 29, 2009)

Exarmy said:
			
		

> anyone know if there claims are true with this one. Im looking for a super trippy, crazy head high. Or if you have any suggestions.



 Well I just had a look and its Skunk #1 crossed with Mazar so its the usual Dutch gene pool so it may very well be a nice smoke but there are strains far more psychedelic in nature than this one methinks?

Willie Nelson,Nevilles Haze,Super Silver Haze,those I'd say are more what you are looking for but do take a fair bit longer to mature but they are worth it oh yes.


----------



## Exarmy (Jan 29, 2009)

Super Silver Haze? I have 2 of these beans I was gifted. mabe illl try that first.


----------

